# jumping critique my horse and me



## Lokibusterlover (Sep 16, 2007)

could you please critique my horse jumping 
i kno hes not perfect but this was maybe his 3rd time ever jumping a vertical this tall











thanks for your critiques


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Your horse's head seems to be too low, but I know nothing about jumping.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I would agree, his head is too low... although I'm not really sure how to fix that, I'd say to release a bit more. 

Your horse is really pretty though! I'd like to see more pics of him and you riding!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Good form, nice looking up and ahead... the only thing I could suggest is to release more, so that your horse is able to use its head and neck downwards before, during and after the jump. He looks to be too restrained through the neck, and that will affect your jumping at higher heights. try a crest release just before the jump, as the horse needs to use its neck to start jumping, not just after.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

It's not too uncommon in horses green to jumps, but he is definitely uneven with his front legs. But that's a minor fault and will most likely improve once he starts jumping more... and agreeing with everyone else, try giving him a tad more release over the jump. I would critique you as well, but the angle is a little hard for me to really see, maybe try bending a little more into your hips though.


----------



## EquiSoup (Dec 20, 2007)

That was my first thought too. Give him more rein. He looks like he may be fearful of getting popped in the mouth. His legs are loose and uneven, but like others said, experience should help. Many horses jump like that, until they figure it out. This really isn't much of a jump. You may see a greater change in his legs when he has freedom with his head and something of more interest to jump. My horse is very sloppy over the baby stuff.

You look great, from what I can see. Maybe open up your knee a little bit, to allow better contact through the leg.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

id love to critique you but the pic is gone


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey, you have a lovely position Lokibusterlover.... Very nice frame, lower leg... all very nice. I would have to disagree about giving the horse more release... over a jump that size, and with a green horse, i think her release is suitable.

You can tell by the picture he is green, with not very much jump training. I have a great excercise, to increase your horses balance over the jump. 

Get 6 trot poles, each one at the end raise, but not the other end... so for example, looking at a pole now, you would raise the right, the second pole you would raise the left side.... you with me...Only need to raise it probally 20-30cm, just something that will get his back hindquarters and his front working together... going through the trot poles, get in 2 point.

Hope this helps... he is a beautiful horse btw!


----------



## regardinghorses (Oct 26, 2007)

What a beautiful horse! You two are an awfully nice looking pair. 

I would agree with the posters who said you need to give him more of a release. He isn't able to use his neck at all, which is compromising his ability to jump. The uneven legs aren't a major issue in a green horse, however, that left leg is dangling dangerously low to that jump. I've seen green horse get lazy with their legs and trip and fall over low jumps like that ... just because they weren't paying enough attention. Give him more release (don't necessarily lengthen your reins, just push your hands further forward so you still have the contact Delregan's Way was talking about), get him moving out more and give him a good encouraging squeeze as he takes off. 

He seems to enjoy jumping, which is a major plus in any horse, but especially one who is just starting out. Keep up the good work!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

For you, You look awesome!!!! Only one thing, I would put my hands togehter and on the top of the horses neack, not on the side and seperated.


Your horse: His head is a little to curved and down. And his legs are not close togehter enough. But he/she looks like a good boy/girl


----------



## xan2303 (Jul 14, 2010)

yeah his head is 2 low... i would release more!!!


----------



## bigzee (Jul 4, 2010)

What a beautiful horse! And you have nice position. That said, I think, though it is hard to tell from one pic, that your horse might be heavy on the forehand. Try to get more drive from the hind. If he's off his shoulder, it will be easier for him to jump.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I dont think the horse's head is too low. I think he looks nice and rounded. Work on getting him to tuck more with doing some gymnastics. But you look very good, maybe try releasing a little more, especially if the jumps get higher. Small jumps you can get away with not releasing a lot


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

over all you both look pretty nice. i only have two big critiques. 

1- you need to release more. your reins are tight & you are pulling on his mouth.

2- i looks like he doesnt know where to take off. its hard to tell from this angle, but it looks like he took off really close to the fence, which can explain his hanging and uneven front legs. i would put a place ment pole or trot poles up to a single jump at this point, until he learns where is right to take off.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm sad... there is no picture. Perhaps my computer is messed up...


----------

